# dog run



## mr. bill (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm looking into building a large dog run, what would be a good material to use ? chain link, cattle panels ? I have a 4 month old who is already a good climber, so it needs to be tall. Also i'm concered about them digging out. Any ideas or comments on what you have that works or did'nt work. I would like the run to be at least 100'x50' so cost is a consideration, but not the final factor. Thanks


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We custom built a chain link dog run for a pot bellied pig. It has a chain link bottom as well as top. It is entirely enclosed. We secured each link to make it harder for the dogs to get to the pig.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why do you want to make it that large? If you are not there, the dog will find a comfortable spot and sleep most of the time, it will not exercise him. 

I started with pens 25' x 14' and ended up cutting them in half as I had more dogs than pens. 

If you can use better materials, for less space and the over all pen will be safer for your dog, it may be the best bet. 

I know there is a good thread on here somewhere. 

I will see if I can post a link to it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/132040-making-dog-run.html


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mr. bill said:


> I'm looking into building a large dog run, what would be a good material to use ? chain link, cattle panels ? I have a 4 month old who is already a good climber, so it needs to be tall. Also i'm concered about them digging out. Any ideas or comments on what you have that works or did'nt work. I would like the run to be at least 100'x50' so cost is a consideration, but not the final factor. Thanks


Sounds way too big for a run. I agree that dogs will generally not exercise themselves no matter how big the run is and too big makes taking care of it a lot tougher. Plus with multiple dogs I would think that single runs for each would be more useful.


----------

